# Golf mk3 TDI syncro rear brake conversion



## Roel (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello,
I have a golf 3 TDI syncro with an AFN motor and 150hp, i build this setup myself and everything works fine. My concern are the rear 'drum' brakes. I want to swap them to discs but i don't seem to figure out how. I've been googl'ing for some days now and i can't find any info about this. Can anyone help me out or show me some picture's of how this is done / looks.
I am from Belgium, so don't mind the gramatical mistakes....
Thank you in advance


----------



## SlantSix (Apr 16, 2003)

Keep the drum brakes. 
So u avoid disc brakes bindings.
Äs Syncro u got few choises. 
239x9 as Golf III Vr6 Syncro. 
256x22 from Golf IV or Audi TT ¤motion/Quattro
FWD brakes wont fit, because differend offset.


----------



## Roel (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for the quick answer.
The vr6 ar other 5 hole discs are not an option, since my olf has 4 hole discs and all my tires (summer,winter) are with 4holes. So this wouldbe a too costy operation.
ny other ideas?
Thanks


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Roel)*

I have a full rear disc swap available 
caliper 
carrier
disc
hub


----------



## Roel (Dec 30, 2009)

That might be interesting.
Can you send me a photo?
How much do you want for it?

Thank you in advance
Roel


----------



## blackTD (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: (Roel)*

You can find a mk2 disc swap DIY here:
http://www.clubegolfpt.com/for...=7073 
is portuguese and might need registration.
The setup is basically the same as for mk3, i did it on my mk3 and use all the stuff from a 97 seat ibiza GTTDI, but you can find the pieces from other models like mk3 GT, GTI ...
This is a cheap swap.
Do you have a topic with your swap to a AFN 150hp motor? I'm thinking to do that swap to...


_Modified by blackTD at 6:27 AM 1/12/2010_


----------



## Roel (Dec 30, 2009)

This is a swap for a golf with 2 weel drive, i have a 4x4 golf.
I've done this conversion 5 years ago already to my golf cabrio 2.0......
But thanks anyway.
I don't have a post to the swap, but if you want to do it, i'll give you the details..
grtz


----------



## blackTD (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: (Roel)*

Ohhh sorry about that, i miss the Syncro, they are rare...
You have to open a topic and show your car


----------

